# Last Minute Make-Up Question: Preventing a mess?



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey all - if this isn't the right forum for this, just move it where it belongs.

Two kids are going out in full face make-up (Witch and Peter Criss from KISS) - bought whatever SPIRIT STORE sold for make up.

It is my first time trying full face makeup - and it's a greasy mess. 

Does anybody have tips on making it a clean and quasi professional job? Doe's it stay tacky all night?

How does KISS put up with it? My kids noses itch and when they scratch - it's a disaster...

help help....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you buy the greasepaint makeup sold in a blister pack or the stuff sold in a tube (looks like a tube of toothpaste)?

I prefer the greasepaint type myself. This kind can be applied as thin or thick as you need without a HUGE mess. You can powder it to help it set and make it less tacky and less shiny. It's the same kind of powder used for women's makeup, so ask your wife (or any woman) what to use. 

The other kind (that comes in a toothpaste tube) goes on too thin for my liking and doesn't stay as nice nearly as long as the other type.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought both types - whaahooey! I'll definitely do your suggestions...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Baby poweder works too to set the makeup and you can use it on arms, neck, hands to give a pale appearance with out going full blown on the grease makeup.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I think for my KISS drummer - we will apply the white - then set it with baby powder lightly... then just go in with craft paint for the details.

Any other ideas - I'm all ears!


----------

